# K&N Filter



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi There,

I had purchased and installed my new K&N Filter this morning. I'm really happy with it, because I can feel some power improvement and the little vibration at idle ''D'' when you are at a red light completly disapeer !!! This is not a cheapper part 64.95$ + tax (CAN) at Canadian Tire, but you have to keep in mind of that is a full time warranty and you will never have to change your filter after this, just clean it all 80, 000km.

I did the quick ECU reset for better result, and I can say to you that is very easy to do. I just follow the instruction that AussiTrail (Thank Jalal) give in is How to do thread in is Australian X-Trail Forum and is done. Is so easy that I did that in the Canadian Tire parking lot !!! It take almost 15min to do !!!

So now, I can't wait to see if the K&N Filter help with the gas consoption, I will keep you inform !!! :idhitit:

(Note for Valboo: I know there are already some thread who talk about K&N Filter but none of are the main subject. This is because I started it ... I wish that not upset you  )

Cheers,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jonathan,

If you have re-set the ECU straight after inserting it, it won't achieve much. You need to drive with the K&N filter for a couple of days and then re-set the ECU.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> If you have re-set the ECU straight after inserting it, it won't achieve much. You need to drive with the K&N filter for a couple of days and then re-set the ECU.


Hey Jalal thank you so much for this information !!! I will retry the quick ECU reset in 3 or 4 days !!! :loser:

Thank you again !!!

Cheers,


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there !!!

There is my first customisation ...









By fenderjoe, shot with DMC-LZ7 at 2009-04-18

Cheers, :idhitit:


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

oh so thats your stock air box???


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

DjSpeed247 said:


> oh so thats your stock air box???


Yes is the stock air box !!!

I have just change the OEM air filter with K&N air filter ... and put the sticker that give in the K&N box on the air bowl ...

Cheers,


----------



## mickey76 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Jonathon,

I'm thinking of getting a K&N filter, when you changed the filter did you undo the bolts that attach the box to the main intake pipe or did you just unclip the box and slide the new one in?
Have you noticed much difference since you put yours in?

Thanks
Mick.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mick,

It's a straight swap operation, just remove the factory paper filter and insert the K&N instead. All you need to do is unclip the top cover of the filter box.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

dose it sound any differant??? hows the gas mileage going for you???


----------



## mickey76 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Jalal,

I'll get one ordered and give it a go.

All the best
Mick


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

DjSpeed247 said:


> dose it sound any differant??? hows the gas mileage going for you???


Hi There,

I had not reset my ECU again (so the futur result have to be better after that I reset it) and I succed to do 50km(577km) in more with a full tank of gas !!! But you have to keep in mind that when I upgrade to K&N Filter i had fulled up my tank the day before, and the tank was not really full, I guess the millage will be better after the ECU reset and a real full tank of gas !!!

For the sound, I can hear a little better sound and a little bit noticable more power in big accelleration but is not so a great difference !!!

Cheers,


----------



## mickey76 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can definitely notice a difference in the sound, it's louder you really notice it when you floor it, I think I prefer the sound of the engine with OEM filter it sounds a bit smoother. 

don't notice much difference in power and it's been in for about a week now, I haven't done an ECU reset as I understand it will learn the new settings by itself over a period of time, is this correct? mine is an 2002 2.0 petrol and in need of a good service so maybe then it might be a bit more noticeable.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi There !!!

I did my ECU reset a couple days before, and I don't see any improvement since I did a ECU reset the day that I had install my new K&N filter. Any way im happy with my purchase because it sound better, little more power and it give more gas milleage in bonus !!!

Don't hurry ... Be Happy !!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

You need to realize that the K&N filter is NOT a super performance modification, it will NOT give you dream horse power you think it will give, so obviously any claims of increased power are only measured by a butt dyno and we know that our butts are all different, so the power increase feeling will be different too 

Instread of looking at the K&N filter as a performance mod, think of it from a practical point of view and calculate the $$$ it will save you in the long run instead of paying all this money on the genuine Nissan paper filter.

My personal impressions about the K&N when fitted on the xtrail were as follows:

1. Smoother idle
2. Better Acceleration
3. Marginally better gas mileage (but I never worried about gas mileage cause I drive the exy very hard)


----------



## kniterider09 (May 21, 2009)

hey guys, i recently installed the K&N filter too on my gf's 05 xtrail, it has smoother acceleration now and a little less harsh idle at stop lights...but its still there...i am guessing its a common thing for xtrails ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, the idle of the exy is a little rough.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Guys,
> 
> You need to realize that the K&N filter is NOT a super performance modification, it will NOT give you dream horse power you think it will give, so obviously any claims of increased power are only measured by a butt dyno and we know that our butts are all different, so the power increase feeling will be different too
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I can feel much smoother in idle or wait at stop sign right after I installed it back to 6 months ago. I can feel better acceleration, especially when the I am driving on highway, the response is obvious better. Now in summer, as the temperature rise up, I feel it even run smoother:loser:

But I didn't see any mileague improvement (90% local drive)

I am very happy with this air filter, recommend


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

Not to take away from K & N, but I ran one for 7 or 8 years in my QX4. Keep them clean- I recommend 2x/yr if its your daily driver. My point is because I just had my MAF sensor replaced. Cause, as possible-diagnosed by local mechanic, extra oil/dirt causing maf sensor to be saturated by contaminates and fail. Its about a $200 part used and approx $500 new. symptom (stalling of engine at traffic lights leading up to constantly)


----------

